# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  لكم احبتي >فأبرائو ذمتي <

## ورده محمديه

أحبـــــــابــي ،،
ها نحن نودع عام "1429 هـ" ونستعد لإستقبال عام جديد ../ 1430‎‏ هـ ..}
بقيت أيام قلائل ويرحل هذا العام بكل ما حدث فيه من لحظات ،،
سعيدة كانت أو حزينه ..!
التقينا ،، وافترقنا ..
تعاهدنا ،، وتواعدنا ..
وسوف تصبح ¤ الذكرى ¤
في عقولنا وقلوبنا ،، ولن ترحل ..! 
فالسنــــــــين
بالأحباء أثمــــن ،،،،،،!
ويكفي أن نحمل معآ
إبتسامة لنفس ¤ الـذكــرى ¤
تنقذنا أحيانآ من الوحده !
لتجمل ملامحنا .. 
مـــر الـعـــــام إذآ ،،
وما بين إنتصاراتي وخسائري ،،
كنـــتم [ الشــئ الوحيــد ]
الذي لا أقبـــل المســـاومة عليــه !!
حقيـقـــــــة .../
ومن أعمق نقطة صفااااااء في روحي ،، أقول لكم :: 

شــــــــكــــــــرآ
على صدآقتكم ٠٠
شــــــــكــــــــرآ
على ودكم ٠٠
شــــــــكــــــــرآ
على لحظة سعادة ،، اختلستها من أعينكم وأنتم سارحون ٠٠
شــــــــكــــــــرآ
على أوقات فرح قضيتها معكم هزمت أحزآني وأنتم لا تدرون ٠٠
شــــــــكــــــــرآ
على وجودكم إلى جانبي دومآ ,,
وأصدق الأمنيات لكم بأجمل الأيام ..} 
وبنهاية هذا الشهر ،،
سوف تنطوي صفحته ..}
وقبل أن تطوى
أقول لكم ..:: 
[ إن أغلى هدية قدمتها لي الدنيا هي معرفتكم ومعرفة قلوبكم الطيبه ]
فشكرآ لكم ولها ،،
من أعماق قلبي'
وعذرآ ،،، إن قصرت في حق شخص منكم أو أخطأت ....!
عذرآ لقلوب أحبتني لا أعلم أهي راضية عني ،، أم ساخطة علي لفعل جهلته أو تقصير تماديت به ؟
فها أنا أعيد للقلوب صفائها ...}
( عذرآ ) من القلب لكل القلوب التي أحبتني وأحببتها ،،
" فأنا لا أعلم ما إذا كان لعمري بقيه ؟ أم سأرحل أنا والعام سويه " 
مع خالص حبي لكل شخص تصله رسالتي هذه ،، دمتم لي أحبابآ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..




أيام قلائل..ويرتحل هذا العام عنا .. بحلوه ومره..


غاليتي وردة محمدية... التفاتة راااااااائعة منكِ عزيزتي..


مؤكد مباحة ومبرية ذمتك...

لم نجد منكِ إلا كل خير...


أخت عزيزة على الجميع...




شكراً لفتحكِ هذا الباب...

شكراً لهذا الحب المتراكم الذي تفيضينه على الجميع هنا...


وثقي أن الجميع يبادلك ...



هنا اسمحي لي عزيزتي..


أن اسألكم جميعاً الاباحة وبراءة الذمة


 منطلقة من هذه الصفحة الرائعة...


التي تطوي لنا عاماً كاملاً في يمينها...



دعواتي لككم جميعاً بكل خير وتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج...



بحق الحسين...صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بقيت أيآمِ قلآئل وعٍآمِنآ هذآ سيرِحل بحلوه ومِرِه...*
*لگْن قبل أن تطِوى أقول لگْمِ* 
*يآ أغلى آلنآس مِعٍرِفتگِْمِ و وجودگِْمِ في حيآتي هي ثرِوتي في دنيتي*
*وأدعٍو لگِْمِ في نهآآية عٍآمِي بگِْل خيرِ آلدنيآ وآلأخرِة* 
*وإعٍتذآرِي لگِْل مِن أخطِأت في حقهم*
*واسالكم الاباحه وبراءه الذمه*
*غاليتي ورده محمديه طرح رااائعه جدا*
*مباحه ومبريه ذمتك يالغاليه*
*وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*والسنه وكل سنه بسلامه عمرك يارب*
*واسفه على التقصيرمعك*
*اختك/دمعة طفلة يتيمه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

السلام عليكم ،،

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ..

إلتفآتهـ اكثر من روعهـ وروده :) ..

وأكيييد مبرية الذمه غلآتي

ومن هون اسمحي لي ورده 

إلى كل من غلطت عليه كرزه او او اي شئ آخر

وحصل سوء فهم 

اسألكم براءة الذمة :) ..

وربي يعتيك العافيه ..

لاعدمنآآك ..

تحيآتي

----------


## دانة الشوق

سلام من الباري عليكم  

أحبابي أعضاء المنتدى الغااااالي  

أتمنى أن تكون سنة خير وبركة عليكم جميعاً

ومشكورة أختي وردة محمدية على هذا الإطراء الرائع 

وأتمنى بزوال هذه السنة أن تزول همومكم وأحزانكم 

وبدخول السنة الجديدة يدخل الفرح في قلوبكم وأيامكم 

غاليتي مباحة ومبرية ذمتك بأذن الله

واسألكِ أن تبرئيني الذمة وتسامحيني أن كنت قد اسأت إليكِ يوماً ما وأن يسامحني الجميع 

لا عدمتكم أخوان وأحباب على قلبي 



أختكم المقصرة .... دانة الشوق

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*ليش بناتي إلا تعالوا، صرتوا اتنعوا وينكم رايحين، و انبيحكم و نبري ذمتكم على ويش، و مين يبيح مين، و ما شفنا من بعضنا إلا كل الخير و المحبة و السعادة* 
*و اتقولوا هالكلام لمين، مو أنتم هم إحنا و إحنا هم أنتم، يعني المنتدى ما ايكون إلا بيكم و بينا و منكم و منا و فيكم و فينا* 
*و هي السنة هي اللي رايحة أما انتم جالسين و ما فيكم إلا الخير و العافية و مثلنا مثلكم* 
*و دحنا نكبر سنة على سنة و انعين خير و الجايات إن شاء الله أفضل و أجمل و أكمل من الرايحات* 
*و كلنا امسامحين بعض طبعا و كلنا من بعضنا بارين الدمة و ما فينا و لا عدنا إلا السلامه و الأعمار الدايمة و الخير و البركة إن شاء الله*

*و دمتم كلكم بألف خير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خاااص للغااالين*
_عمر السنه قرب على_
_آخر العام وأبي اتزهب للحياة_
_الجديده..أبنسف الماضي وأحكمه_
_بالأعدام إلا غلاكم أنا أشهد إني_
_بزيده..دام الجسد هاليووم تقواه_
_الأقدام تبقى الأماني في سنتنا_
_الجديده.._ 
*دمعهـ على السطور* 
*دمعة طفلهـ يتيمهـ*
*انسهـ كرزهـ* 
*دانة الشوووق*
*أبوسلطان* 
*منورينـــــــــــــ،، يالغواااااااااااااالي*
*ومبريئآ الذمهـ,,*
*وكل عامـ وانتمـ لرحمن أقرب*  
*ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكمـ*

----------


## نبض قلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وبه نستيعن

عزيزتي ورده 

تأكدي غاليتي أنك ِ مباحه بإذن الله ومبريه الذمه ..

أنا كذلك أسئلكم الإباحه وبرائه الذمه ..

كلمات رائعه .. دمتي صديقه محبوبه ..

تحياتي
أختك ِ 
نبض قلب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*منورهـ نبوضهـ* 
*مباحهـ ومبرية الذمهـ* 
*دمتي بخير* 
*ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكـِ*

----------

